# How about that Hunter Biden laptop...



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2022)

This is kind of awkward, considering current events.

Now that Joe Biden’s president, the Times finally admits: Hunter’s laptop is real


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 18, 2022)

Surprise, surprise, surprise.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s like people (the media and current administration) think we’re dumb elementary kids and are telling us our uncle died in a car accident when he really was murdered by his favorite male prostitute’s pimp over a crack debt; only to tell us the truth 6 months later after getting drunk. 

Please forgive the run-on.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 18, 2022)

It’s extremely patronizing and condescending.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 18, 2022)

So how come the NYT didn't get de-platformed?


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 18, 2022)

They are setting the stage for Joe's removal.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 19, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> They are setting the stage for Joe's removal.


He never should have been there, everyone knows it was all a sham.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 19, 2022)

Frustrating to see the corruption, regardless of party, taking place right under our nose. We know it, they know it, and nothing gets done about it. And they no longer care what we think.


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 19, 2022)

We see it but still keep voting the same corrupt individuals into office. That is why they sit in office for 20+ years. If it wasn't for the Electoral College, we would have a dictatorship.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 19, 2022)

LimaPanther said:


> but still keep voting the same corrupt individuals into office


Find it hard to believe that some of these cartoonish individuals actually win term after term.


----------



## CQB (Mar 23, 2022)

I seem to recall something about it being Russian disinformation…from those who should know better.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2022)

DA SWO said:


> They are setting the stage for Joe's removal.


I've thought about that a bit since you posted it.  It's seems like a definite possibility.  Given the conditions of the previous president's impeachment, it seems likely that if when there's a major change in the composition of the House, there will be another Ukraine-related impeachment.  President Biden is on tape bragging about getting a Ukrainian prosecutor removed.  If that removal can be tied to any substantiated corruption there by his son, and especially if it leads back to the President (10% for the big guy)--and I'm not convinced at the moment that it does--then I think we have another one, one that reaches further across party lines than the last one.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 23, 2022)

CQB said:


> I seem to recall something about it being Russian disinformation…from those who should know better.


Yep.  *Here is there original letter*.  

One aspect of being in the intelligence profession is that it requires you to make assessments based on less-than-perfect information.  As such, those assessments are often wrong.  It's a hazard of the business.

When those errors are made in good faith, in one's official capacity, then I don't think anyone has a problem with it.  The problem with this situation is that the assessment was produced by individuals who, by their own admission are "former" members of the IC, who used their status as high-ranking public servants for the self-interested purpose of influencing a US presidential election.

One of the best things that an intel professional can do when they don't have enough information to make an assessment is say "we don't have enough information to make that assessment" and let it end there.  This letter is so heavily-caveated with things like "if we are right" and "we don't know" so as to make this useless as a decision-making tool.  It repeats hearsay, innuendo, and anonymous sources.  This is basically the equivalent of "I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'" and it ties right back into the Russiagate conspiracy.

No one asked them to make this report.  No one forced them to make it public.  The signatories got it wrong; they own this.  But the end result was what they wanted, and there are never any real consequences for this type of thing.  And that's a shame, because when powerful members of the intelligence/political complex use their power to influence US elections, that's something we should all be concerned about.

Sure, this could have the markings of a "Russian influence operation."  You know what else it had the markings of?  A legit "October surprise" political scandal, involving *a guy whose history* (kicked out of the Navy for smoking crack, banging his brother's widow while he was still married, knocking up a stripper and denying it was his child) made it seem pretty plausible.  And that's what it turned out to be.

The "former members of the IC" should have sat this one out.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2022)

I'm honestly thinking the whole Russiagate conspiracy was confession through projection.  Maybe Putin had Hunter Biden pee tapes, instead of Trump.


----------



## CQB (Mar 23, 2022)

I actually thought Jim Clapper was better than that.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2022)

This is outstanding. 

Secret Service paying over $30K per month for Malibu mansion to protect Hunter Biden


----------



## Locksteady (Apr 4, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is outstanding.
> 
> Secret Service paying over $30K per month for Malibu mansion to protect Hunter Biden


Very eye-opening article, and even moreso after seeing the amounts spent by USSS to protect the previous two presidential families in luxury digs and reading about the retired SA calling it the 'cost of doing business' for the agency.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 4, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> This is outstanding.
> 
> Secret Service paying over $30K per month for Malibu mansion to protect Hunter Biden



But what about……

It is low hanging fruit to “what about” secret service costs incurred by any of of former presidents. But I want to do it so badly.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2022)

TLDR20 said:


> But what about……
> 
> It is low hanging fruit to “what about” secret service costs incurred by any of of former presidents. But I want to do it so badly.


Hunter Biden isn't a former president, brother.  Although it wouldn't surprise me if this is not an uncommon thing for family members of sitting presidents.  I wonder how much it cost for a security detail for Jared Kushner.  I assume he had one.

Edited to add:  the article answered my question:

_In the first year of Donald Trump's presidency, the Secret Service requested $60 million of additional funding to protect Trump and his family, with about $27 million of that going to protecting them at their private residency at the Trump Tower in New York City, according to internal agency documents obtained by the Washington Post at that time._

^damn that's a lot of money!


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 5, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Hunter Biden isn't a former president, brother.  Although it wouldn't surprise me if this is not an uncommon thing for family members of sitting presidents.  I wonder how much it cost for a security detail for Jared Kushner.  I assume he had one.
> 
> Edited to add:  the article answered my question:
> 
> ...



Yeah.

That was exactly my point.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 6, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Hunter Biden isn't a former president, brother.  Although it wouldn't surprise me if this is not an uncommon thing for family members of sitting presidents.  I wonder how much it cost for a security detail for Jared Kushner.  I assume he had one.
> 
> Edited to add:  the article answered my question:
> 
> ...



People don't want to talk about the threats against that president that occurred that created a situation where they needed to increase protections around his properties even when he wasn't there. But this does remind me of the West Wing episode involving Santos after the election and the director of Sec Service is discussing fencing and guard shacks on the incoming first family's home of record.

Perhaps this is the cost of doing business. But he shouldn't get a 30k/month Malibu mansion either.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> People don't want to talk about the threats against that president that occurred that created a situation where they needed to increase protections around his properties even when he wasn't there. But this does remind me of the West Wing episode involving Santos after the election and the director of Sec Service is discussing fencing and guard shacks on the incoming first family's home of record.
> 
> Perhaps this is the cost of doing business. But he shouldn't *get a 30k/month Malibu mansion either.*


I thought that was the cost of the residence for the security detail?  I might need to look back at the article again.

If it is for the detail, then it might actually make financial sense for them to rent out the house, even at that cost, if it's the entire detail.  

For example, if decent local hotels are like $250 a night, then that's $7500 a month per person.  If there are more than 4 people on the detail, then getting a house, where they're all together, is equal to or less than everyone having their own hotel room.  It probably is better for coordination and security as well.  Even if they get a .gov discounted rate, if the team has a lot of people on it, it might still be cheaper.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Hunter Biden isn't a former president, brother.  Although it wouldn't surprise me if this is not an uncommon thing for family members of sitting presidents.  I wonder how much it cost for a security detail for Jared Kushner.  I assume he had one.
> 
> Edited to add:  the article answered my question:
> 
> ...



There doesn't seem to be any limit on expenses when it comes to Presidential security. Construction of the underground "bunker" in the White House lawn that Trump was apparently rushed to when the BLM riots got too close was begun during the Obama Administration, in 2010. You don't need to go 5-stories deep to "upgrade utilities."

Boeing has been developing a Plasma Force Shield using microwave technology to instantaneously heat molecules to create an anti-shockwave force field around a vehicle or aircraft. Word is Air Force One would be the first recipient of the technology once (and if) it becomes operational.

The Secret Service is budgeting _2-billion_ a year for protection for the President and family. That's open-source. But I think all they need to do is ask if they need more. And a lot of it has got to be classified.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2022)

Money is no object for protecting this national treasure


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2022)

The Bidens could solve a lot of problems by linking Hunter to the indictment of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 7, 2022)

Gunz said:


> There doesn't seem to be any limit on expenses when it comes to Presidential security. Construction of the underground "bunker" in the White House lawn that Trump was apparently rushed to when the BLM riots got too close was begun during the Obama Administration, in 2010. You don't need to go 5-stories deep to "upgrade utilities."
> 
> Boeing has been developing a Plasma Force Shield using microwave technology to instantaneously heat molecules to create an anti-shockwave force field around a vehicle or aircraft. Word is Air Force One would be the first recipient of the technology once (and if) it becomes operational.
> 
> The Secret Service is budgeting _2-billion_ a year for protection for the President and family. That's open-source. But I think all they need to do is ask if they need more. And a lot of it has got to be classified.


Some of the cushiest hotels I’ve stayed in were on VIPPSA missions. They damn sure don’t slouch on the protection detail’s lodging.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 7, 2022)

racing_kitty said:


> Some of the cushiest hotels I’ve stayed in were on VIPPSA missions. They damn sure don’t slouch on the protection detail’s lodging.



I never stayed anywhere not nice while tdy in the military. 

In SA I stayed at some of the nicest hotels I’ve ever stayed at.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 9, 2022)

Pepperidge Farms remembers when talking about the "laptop from hell" was disinformation. How the wheels have turned.


----------



## JedisonsDad (May 5, 2022)

All facts aside of the new disinformation  board severely censoring free speech, for situations like this, how will it play out for the government. The director of the board has multiple social media posts from this time period where she referred to this laptop as disinformation. Now the gentleman that came forward with the laptop is suing social media and news outlets for loss of business.

If this new disinformation board falsely labels something as disinformation, and there are financial repercussions to a business, is the government now held liable for any financial losses?

Hunter Biden Laptop Whistleblower Sues Schiff, CNN, the Daily Beast , Politico


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2022)

Good for him. Hope he wins big.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> All facts aside of the new disinformation  board severely censoring free speech, for situations like this, how will it play out for the government. The director of the board has multiple social media posts from this time period where she referred to this laptop as disinformation. Now the gentleman that came forward with the laptop is suing social media and news outlets for loss of business.
> 
> If this new disinformation board falsely labels something as disinformation, and there are financial repercussions to a business, is the government now held liable for any financial losses?
> 
> Hunter Biden Laptop Whistleblower Sues Schiff, CNN, the Daily Beast , Politico


The "Disinformation Board" is probably worthy of its own thread, although like you pointed out there is a direct connection between its director and the Hunter Biden laptop scandal.  One of the big takeaways from this is that it's yet another example of how regularly wrong "experts" are in their purported areas of expertise, and how we all need to critically consider each situation and not blindly follow "the science/experts/religion/our own biases/whatever."

The only thing I will say about the Misinformation Board on this thread is that it seems like a very conspicuously-bad idea, with an even worse roll-out.  If this moves forward it's going to have to dig itself out of a huge credibility hole.


----------



## Ex3 (May 5, 2022)

Yeah, nothing to see here... 🙄

You say a president’s relative is part of ifyy international deals?

America gets a good test of its rhetorical consistency

Analysis by Philip Bump National correspondent April 11, 2022 at 2:53 p.m. EDT

Donald Trump and his allies spent a large chunk of the 2016 election expressing outrage at how his opponent, Hillary Clinton, had used a private email server to conduct government business as secretary of state. Then Trump became president … and there were multiple reports of members of his administration using private email servers to conduct government business. Oops.

In the 2020 election, Trump’s line of attack was different. For the last few weeks of the campaign — and in fact, into the last few weeks of his presidency and beyond — Trump and his allies alleged malfeasance by Joe Biden less directly. Picking up a thread that began in 2019 as Trump tried to pressure Ukraine to announce a probe of his likely Democratic challenger, Republicans focused on business deals involving Biden’s son Hunter, elevating reports from conservative writer Peter Schweizer and others. Trump repeatedly suggested that Hunter Biden had leveraged his father’s position to enrich himself by making deals with foreign nationals.

Enter the New York Times. A few months after leaving the White House, Jared Kushner, Donald Trump’s son-in-law, reportedly landed a $2 billion investment from a Saudi Arabian fund controlled by Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman.

Oops. Two things are important to establish upfront.

First, that both the email and foreign investment issues involve questionable decisions by the involved parties. Conducting government business over nongovernmental email systems both increases the likelihood that proper records won’t be maintained and introduces a new point for illicit access. Making money on political access is certainly a well-established practice in Washington but often exists near hazy legal and moral territory.

Second, that the articulation of each issue above elides a lot of detail and context. The basic comparisons — using private email, making deals with international investors — unwind differently in each case and are equivalent only in the broad strokes.

But since the condemnations of Hunter Biden by Trump and others were often broad (and inaccurate), the new Times report offers a fair point of comparison.

*Consider what Trump said during his speech at the Ellipse on Jan. 6, 2021 — well after the election had been decided.

“How come Hunter gets $3.5 million from the mayor of Moscow, his wife, and gets hundreds of thousands of dollars to sit on an energy board even though he admits he has no knowledge of energy?” Trump said. “And millions of dollars upfront. And how come they go into China and they leave with billions of dollars to manage. ‘Have you managed money before?’ ‘No, I haven’t.’ ‘Oh, that’s good. Here’s about 3 billion.’ ”*

There are three claims here. The first is that Hunter Biden got $3.5 million from the wife of a former mayor of Moscow. This is not true. The second is that he sat on the board of a Ukrainian energy company, Burisma, earning money despite not having a track record on energy issues. This is true, and at least one government official expressed reservations about the agreement when Joe Biden served as vice president. The third is that his company was given billions of dollars to manage by Chinese investors, which is not known to be true. Hunter Biden was party to significant deals with Chinese energy interests and was involved in a deal to secure a cobalt mine.

Trump’s point wasn’t really about the specifics of the claims, obviously. It was generally to allege that the Biden family was engaged in sketchy activity and, at times, that Joe Biden himself was party to these business deals. (Proving this has been a particular source of fervor over the past 18 months, with various allegations about the current president having met with his son’s business partners receiving generally justified scrutiny.) It’s a very Trumpian effort to expand widespread skepticism about the extent to which Hunter Biden offered access to his father in exchange for personal wealth into something broader. Bringing us to the Times report.

*“Six months after leaving the White House, Jared Kushner secured a $2 billion investment from a fund led by the Saudi crown prince, a close ally during the Trump administration, despite objections from the fund’s advisers about the merits of the deal,”* the newspaper’s David D. Kirkpatrick and Kate Kelly report. “A panel that screens investments for the main Saudi sovereign wealth fund cited concerns about the proposed deal with Mr. Kushner’s newly formed private equity firm, Affinity Partners, previously undisclosed documents show. … But days later the full board of the $620 billion Public Investment Fund — led by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, Saudi Arabia’s de facto ruler and a beneficiary of Mr. Kushner’s support when he worked as a White House adviser — overruled the panel.”

Got that? *Billions of dollars given to Donald Trump’s son-in-law, despite concerns about the fund’s “inexperience” — one of the objections raised by that screening board. It’s essentially what Trump alleged about Hunter Biden on Jan. 6, with two important differences. The first is that there’s ample evidence that the billions in investment actually came through. The second is that Kushner is both one step removed from Trump (as Hunter Biden is removed from his father) and was an administration official in his own right.*

It is the case that the breadth of Hunter Biden’s international financial activity appears to have been broader than Kushner’s, but this is not the only entanglement between Kushner and foreign investors. *During Trump’s presidency and while Kushner worked in the West Wing, a Qatari-linked company bailed out a Kushner investment in Manhattan.*

We arrive back where we began. In each case, qualifiers and howevers can be applied to rationalize specific deals and investments. But in each case there lingers a question of what dividends those international partners might have hoped to get for their investments beyond financial ones.

We should not expect Trump to acknowledge how his past rhetoric might now apply to his son-in-law. When his daughter Ivanka (Jared’s wife) was revealed to have used a private email account while she served in his administration, Trump declined to engage on the apparent hypocrisy, instead reportedly choosing to try to distract the press from the story.

According to former national security adviser John Bolton, Trump released a statement praising Mohammed bin Salman — then under fire for his role in the murder of Washington Post columnist Jamal Khashoggi — with the hopes of “tak[ing] over the Ivanka thing,” as Bolton wrote.

And now Mohammed is reportedly in business with Ivanka Trump’s husband. 

Here is a fairly balance article - How bad is Hunter Biden’s legal jeopardy?


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2022)

ALL politicians are corrupt. The sooner we admit it, the better off we will all be. We always have to deal with the lesser of the evils….


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2022)

We get what we vote for and we continue to vote for the status quo.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 7, 2022)

Ex3 said:


> *“Six months after leaving the White House, Jared Kushner secured a $2 billion investment from a fund led by the Saudi crown prince, a close ally during the Trump administration, despite objections from the fund’s advisers about the merits of the deal,”* the newspaper’s David D. Kirkpatrick and Kate Kelly report. “A panel that screens investments for the main Saudi sovereign wealth fund cited concerns about the proposed deal with Mr. Kushner’s newly formed private equity firm, Affinity Partners, previously undisclosed documents show. … But days later the full board of the $620 billion Public Investment Fund — led by Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, Saudi Arabia’s de facto ruler and a beneficiary of Mr. Kushner’s support when he worked as a White House adviser — overruled the panel.”
> 
> Got that? *Billions of dollars given to Donald Trump’s son-in-law, despite concerns about the fund’s “inexperience” — one of the objections raised by that screening board. It’s essentially what Trump alleged about Hunter Biden on Jan. 6, with two important differences. The first is that there’s ample evidence that the billions in investment actually came through. The second is that Kushner is both one step removed from Trump (as Hunter Biden is removed from his father) and was an administration official in his own right.*
> 
> ...



In regards to the bolded nonsense in this article.  Kushner was President and CEO of Kushner Companies until 2016.  Which the CEO role became vacant and his siblings began acting as the Principal.  They just appointed a new CEO in 2021 as Kushner did not resume his CEO role. Granted it was a real estate development and investment company.  But it's disingenuous to say he hasn't been involved in the management of billions of dollars.


----------



## Grunt (May 7, 2022)

Can you imagine when YOU were getting your clearance that the investigator found YOUR VERSION of a HUNTER BIDEN in your family? 

Let's just say, we probably wouldn't have gotten the clearance, especially if it was at the level of Braindead Biden....


----------



## Andoni (May 8, 2022)

Grunt said:


> Can you imagine when YOU were getting your clearance that the investigator found YOUR VERSION of a HUNTER BIDEN in your family?


Security background investigations' don't hop like that. As long as you're upfront, honest, and uninvolved, you aren't punished for the sins of your relatives.

Edited to add: a problem with addicts/criminals as relatives, for clearances, are the near constant security declarations often required by idiocy, lying, hoodwinking, etc- total pain in the ass, also likely very embarrassing at first. SSO's have heard the most wild shit-- people are so fucking stupid it's hard to believe.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 8, 2022)

AWP said:


> We get what we vote for and we continue to vote for the status quo.


The election was stolen. The people who cast their ballots for the kid sniffer wouldn't have done so if his ties to China, govt corruption, and tech censorship had been exposed.

But hey, deep state is gonna deep state. Now we're stuck with this mess.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 8, 2022)

R.Caerbannog said:


> The election was stolen. The people who cast their ballots for the kid sniffer wouldn't have done so if his ties to China, govt corruption, and tech censorship had been exposed.
> 
> But hey, deep state is gonna deep state. Now we're stuck with this mess.


Do you enjoy the conspiracy world you live in?

Like, it must be exhausting to rationalize how the "deep state" is somehow powerful enough to steal an election but weak enough that the information is so readily available (to you).


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 8, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Do you enjoy the conspiracy world you live in?
> 
> Like, it must be exhausting to rationalize how the "deep state" is somehow powerful enough to steal an election but weak enough that the information is so readily available (to you).


Information is freely available, given enough time and analytical astuteness patterns pop up. Not my fault you don't wanna see behind the curtain.

Refresh my memory, weren't you one of the peeps here that called the Biden laptop misinfo? I recall there being a small group of people that were vehement deniers of govt corruption, regarding ol potato head.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2022)

I just want to say that I love humanity because it never disappoints.

That's why I hate humanity and we deserve what's coming to us.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 8, 2022)

AWP said:


> I just want to say that I love humanity because it never disappoints.
> 
> That's why I hate humanity and we deserve what's coming to us.


If you want to go gently in that good night, that's on you. Why should the rest of us be damned. There is great potential in humanity and the shining light that is the USA is being devoured from within by corruption, apathy, and plain old weakness.

Back on topic.

For the board. Now that the "misinfo" of the past has been proven to be real, what conclusions can we draw from the influence operations that nations like China have conducted on us? How successful have these operations been?

How has China's investment in the Biden family and other kleptocrats in our govt, ie the "deep state", paid off? How many of our own have been ideologically compromised or demoralized?


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Jul 11, 2022)

4chan claims to have hacked Hunter's icloud account and has started posting images, videos, contact lists, etc. Part of me wants it to be true and part of me knows it is 4chan. Either way, it is entertaining.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 11, 2022)

AWP said:


> 4chan claims to have hacked Hunter's icloud account and has started posting images, videos, contact lists, etc. Part of me wants it to be true and part of me knows it is 4chan. Either way, it is entertaining.


Given everything I have seen from Hunter Biden, I assume that his identity/password management is on par with every other drug addicted garbage human I have ever met. 

I'll  just assume this is true; a real handy trick I have picked up is watching the fact checkers/blue checkmarks immediately try and discredit the story... that's my nearly perfect indicator that not only is it most likely true, it's true and bad.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2022)

Starting to look legitimate.  The using "Pedo" as a nickname for his Dad and underage search history; is no surprise.   Explains Hunter's behaviour and addiction.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 12, 2022)

I read the liberal Vice news write-up on this and while criticizing conservatives for running with it, they were very careful not to doubt its authenticity.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2022)

If this was any of the Trump kid's, there'd be mobs hunting them down with the support of left media and politicians.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 12, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> If this was any of the Trump kid's, there'd be mobs hunting them down with the support of left media and politicians.


It *feels* like whataboutism, but it's just not. If this was Donald Trump Jr., allegedly smoking crack and drinking a white claw in a sensory deprivation tank at a rehab place paid for by his father? You wouldn't stop hearing about it. That's just the fact of the matter. 

Trump was impeached over a call to Ukraine, inquiring about the (now seemingly factual) information contained on the laptop and allegedly further corroborated by information in this 4Chan leak. Just a friendly reminder so we are clocking this issue correctly. 

I think there are some high crimes and misdemeanors (or felonies) afoot, indeed.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 12, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> It *feels* like whataboutism, but it's just not. If this was Donald Trump Jr., allegedly smoking crack and drinking a white claw in a sensory deprivation tank at a rehab place paid for by his father? You wouldn't stop hearing about it. That's just the fact of the matter.
> 
> Trump was impeached over a call to Ukraine, inquiring about the (now seemingly factual) information contained on the laptop and allegedly further corroborated by information in this 4Chan leak. Just a friendly reminder so we are clocking this issue correctly.
> 
> I think there are some high crimes and misdemeanors (or felonies) afoot, indeed.



The hypocrisy cult is real.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2022)

I love how this story never gained traction with any of the major news outlets, including Fox, and just disappeared. No universal denial or confirmation, it was just ignored and now it is "gone" so to speak.

Kind of funny.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 19, 2022)

AWP said:


> I love how this story never gained traction with any of the major news outlets, including Fox, and just disappeared. No universal denial or confirmation, it was just ignored and now it is "gone" so to speak.
> 
> Kind of funny.


Just memory-holed. Almost as fast as the Waukesha mass murder or the Ohio 10 year old rape/abortion story. 

Crazy how the second a situation doesn't fit a narrative it just disappears.


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> Just memory-holed. Almost as fast as the Waukesha mass murder or the Ohio 10 year old rape/abortion story.
> 
> Crazy how the second a situation doesn't fit a narrative it just disappears.



We're going to (and I will personally take credit) turn you into a conspiracy theorist yet. I like where your life is tracking at this moment.






Ta da! It's....it's gone.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 19, 2022)

AWP said:


> We're going to (and I will personally take credit) turn you into a conspiracy theorist yet. I like where your life is tracking at this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, dude... I am so far down that rabbit hole. I am clown pilled at this point. 

Not as clown pilled as the rabbit kid, but still.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Andoni (Jul 21, 2022)

So that's why Brad Pitt wore a skirt, too


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 21, 2022)

Andoni said:


> So that's why Brad Pitt wore a skirt, too


Damn, so Brad Pitt and Hunter Biden have aids... what a world.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2022)

Well, I guess it's ok to investigate one side based on fabricated intel but not the other with definitive intel.  Almost as if someone wanted to ensure a specific election outcome.

FBI brass warned agents off Hunter Biden laptop due to 2020 election: whistleblowers


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2022)

I hate to be one of "those guys" but when will people wake up and think about the broken-ass VA system, FBI leadership, 4th Amendment "Patriot Act" surveillance, etc.?

Answer: they won't.

For almost everyone here, Trump won't save us. AOC won 't save us. Biden, he doesn't know where is most days. These assholes we keep electing are doing jack and shit to improve our lives. Pelosi, McConnell, the dog catcher...they aren't fixing shit. And we keep voting for them.

I'm about to the point where when someone trots out their favorite political cult of personality, I'll counter with my first paragraph. And you know their defense?

THEY HAVE NONE!

They can say what they want, but "scoreboard." Their hope is a bullshit fantasy. Their whataboutisms are a coward's way of passing the buck (that holds true for all whataboutisms).

FBI leadership is broken along with all governmental organizations. Stop deluding yourself your "guy" will fix things, stop saying it is out of their power, stop blaming the other party, and look at yourselves. Look at us. We own this L. We did this.

And when we go to the polls we will elect THE EXACT SAME MOTHERFUCKERS WHO PUT US HERE TODAY.

Fuck us, we're the idiots here. The FBI isn't the problem. See you down in Arizona Bay.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 25, 2022)

Gunz said:


> That’s him on a good day!! We don’t see him shuffling around in his pajamas, drooling, with poopy pants or sitting catatonic in front of the TV watching Matlock reruns. And maybe that’s fortunate for America.


Hey fuck you, that’s me most days, but I watch “Evil Lives Here”


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2022)

Look at the last two presidents.

We had a guy who vomited..."his opinion" on Twitter and we still elected him. When 2020 rolled around people went with Biden because...orange bad man mean tweets?

You fucking idiots!!!!! You elected the guy based on his tweets and language and rhetoric. He was so great you put him in office but so bad you elected a dementia-ridden puppet of the Old Guard because...stuff?

This country has the largest or second largest (I don't know the numbers) of nuclear fucking weapons and we elected a president because we hated the other guy? This is our path forward? "Well, the current guy isn't very unstable and the last guy was kind of crazy." 

Fine, but the last guy's threat to our nation was so great we could elect a guy who frankly wouldn't be allowed a driver's license?

Everyone, step back from your party and take a 30,000 foot view. Slice off your emotions if you can. This is the best we can do? Seriously. Trump and Biden are the best we can put forward? Trump and Clinton are our party's A game? Obama/ Clinton and McCain are the best we can provide for our citizens? Palin and Harris are the best our nation can provide to be the #2 in succession?

If that's the varsity squad, let's get the civil war out of the way so we can move forward because brothers and sisters...we fucking suck. Stop lying to yourselves.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2022)

AWP said:


> Look at the last two presidents.
> 
> We had a guy who vomited..."his opinion" on Twitter and we still elected him. When 2020 rolled around people went with Biden because...orange bad man mean tweets?
> 
> ...


Vote 3rd party. Write in candidates. It won’t work for a while but if we all start doing it, it’ll eventually chip away at the boulder of incompetence and hypocrisy that is the modern two party systems.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Anybody who wants to run for President should have to take and pass a series of tough exams covering multiple subjects in order to qualify. In a perfect world, the office should be occupied by a brilliant and superbly qualified individual, the best and the brightest.
> 
> Instead we’re given a parade of self-serving assclowns.



Just start with adding a maximum age limit and things will improve.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 25, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Anybody who wants to run for President should have to take and pass a series of tough exams covering multiple subjects in order to qualify. In a perfect world, the office should be occupied by a brilliant and superbly qualified individual, the best and the brightest.
> 
> Instead we’re given a parade of self-serving assclowns.



Brought to you by Carls Junior....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Well, I guess it's ok to investigate one side based on fabricated intel but not the other with definitive intel.  Almost as if someone wanted to ensure a specific election outcome.
> 
> FBI brass warned agents off Hunter Biden laptop due to 2020 election: whistleblowers




It gets better...and it involves Zuck!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562917305197203456


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 25, 2022)

RackMaster said:


> Well, I guess it's ok to investigate one side based on fabricated intel but not the other with definitive intel.  Almost as if someone wanted to ensure a specific election outcome.
> 
> FBI brass warned agents off Hunter Biden laptop due to 2020 election: whistleblowers


Thank you for posting this . I feel like the smooth brains totally called this "misinformation" a while ago.

Feels good to be right.



ThunderHorse said:


> It gets better...and it involves Zuck!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562917305197203456


Goodness gracious, I can only wonder what Zuck the Chicom Cuck was doing meddling in US elections.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 30, 2022)

The gift that keeps on giving.  

Top FBI agent resigns amid claims he shielded Hunter Biden from probe: report


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 30, 2022)

I would really love to start seeing some sort of legal accountability.

This is setting a dangerous precedent.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 30, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> I would really love to start seeing some sort of legal accountability.
> 
> This is setting a dangerous precedent.


Meant to add that now Trump is calling for him to be immediately sworn in as President, or at a minimum hold a new election.

Federal law enforcement can’t be used, or seen to be used, as a private enforcer to sway governments. FBI isn’t the CIA, and we aren’t a struggling third world country.

This whole thing is making a mockery of our government.

Trump Demands Either New Election ‘Immediately’ or Make Him ‘Rightful’ President Now


----------



## Topkick (Aug 30, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> I would really love to start seeing some sort of legal accountability.
> 
> This is setting a dangerous precedent.


There hasnt been much accountability in DC. Scandal after scandal and never any justice or closure. They just keep us wanting more political theatre.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 30, 2022)

Top-level FBI agent under fire for role in Hunter Biden investigation resigns

_"Timothy Thibault, a top-level FBI agent who had been under fire for his role in investigations regarding President Biden's son, Hunter Biden, resigned late last week and was walked out of the FBI, two U.S. officials confirmed."_

"Top Level"? Not really, only an Assistant Special Agent in Charge (ASAC) at WFO...a division that has the top guy who is Assistant Director in Charge (ADIC), four Special Agent in Charge (SAC), and many ASACs. I think NY has two ADIC's, six SACs...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 30, 2022)

Kraut783 said:


> Top-level FBI agent under fire for role in Hunter Biden investigation resigns
> 
> _"Timothy Thibault, a top-level FBI agent who had been under fire for his role in investigations regarding President Biden's son, Hunter Biden, resigned late last week and was walked out of the FBI, two U.S. officials confirmed."_
> 
> "Top Level"? Not really, only an Assistant Special Agent in Charge (ASAC) at WFO...a division that has the top guy who is Assistant Director in Charge (ADIC), four Special Agent in Charge (SAC), and many ASACs. I think NY has two ADIC's, six SACs...


So he's a blood sacrifice so Garland can keep interfering on behalf of Biden...


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 30, 2022)

Female Body Inspectors have gotten top heavy 😉


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 31, 2022)

AWP said:


> Look at the last two presidents....we fucking suck. Stop lying to yourselves.


Kinda makes one not want to be a septuagenarian white guy, fer sher...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2022)

Steve1839 said:


> Kinda makes one not want to be a septuagenarian white guy, fer sher...



I raise my drool cup to you sir.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)

National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes


National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes | The Daily Wire

Anyone wanna take bets on the White House intervening?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes
> 
> 
> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes | The Daily Wire
> ...


Does the sun rise in the west?


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 16, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes
> 
> 
> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes | The Daily Wire
> ...



They'd be stupid to just outright block it, especially if most of the emails relate to press releases/news articles. 

So that's exactly what they'll do.

Let's say 200 to 1 odds they release anything and 1000 to 1 they release all of it.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 16, 2022)

Wasn't there a mass suicide at the National Archives tomorrow?


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 16, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Wasn't there a mass suicide at the National Archives tomorrow?


Too early, Mrs. Clinton. Too early.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 16, 2022)

Uproar over Twitter suspending journalists. :)
BBC US and Canada


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 17, 2022)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Uproar over Twitter suspending journalists. :)
> BBC US and Canada


LOL, where was the outrage when Twitter suspended conservative outlets?
Hypocrites.
Oh, and FUCK THE UN.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2022)

The same Twitter that banned the sitting head of the most powerful nation in the world, who had not violated any of their rules?  That Twitter?

I think the inimitable Dave Chappelle did a skit about this that sums up how I feel about the UN.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 17, 2022)

Do I think it's ironic that "free speech absolutist" Elon Musk is banning journalists and accounts that hurt is feelings?

Yes.

Do I think that (under our current laws) he's allowed to do that?

Also yes.

Goose/gander and all that.


I care less about Twitter banning the Hunter story or right wing figures* than I do about the FBI requesting accounts be banned for "misinformation".

The second one is a legitimate 1st Ammendment issue.

ETA: * Not because I agree with the ethics of them banning accounts, but because they "technically" aren't doing anything under how we let companies operate.


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2022)

Wait, it was okay for Twitter to ban people with whom the staff disagreed BEFORE Musk bought the platform...because "misinformation?"

Doesn't sound like hypocrisy at all...

Do y'all remember when the news had to be accurate? Print? TV? Radio? Or how about message boards, old BBS shit that predates this by 20+ years? You remember when those had to be accurate? Or Wikipedia! Surely we all remember Wiki's "zero flaws" policy for articles. I know everyone who listened to Stern, Bubba the Love Sponge, etc. were so grateful for the news segments that were 100 unbiased and factual.

So imagine how over the moon I am that Twitter and social media are being held accountable for "misinformation." We had it made until Facebook, Twitter, and The Gram came along because prior to them we could trust everything in front of us. Until blue checks came along I just stared at the sun and played with my own filth.

I sure am brokenhearted by all of these Twitter changes.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Do I think it's ironic that "free speech absolutist" Elon Musk is banning journalists and accounts that hurt is feelings?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Absolutism of any time usually ends badly.  Zealots for anything tend to be bad for the rest of us.  I'm personally all about reasonable restrictions, including for the Second Amendment.  I think I just disagree with the Left on what "reasonable" is on most things.

Of course you care less about the suppression of Biden stories or conservatives. You're a leftist, and these issues don't immediately affect you negatively. I don't mean that as a personal attack; most of us care significantly less about things that don't immediately affect us, or that support our politics or other things we care about. I know that's true about myself. But these are big issues, and if they're not addressed now, eventually all of us will be negatively affected. It reminds me of the old "first they came..." poem. I'm being suppressed today.  It could be you tomorrow.

Additionally, what the big tech companies did, not only with the many crimes of the Bidens but with many other issues, is essentially make in-kind donations to the Democrat party, with what they chose to support, and what they chose to suppress on their platforms. I'm no lawyer, but this may be illegal. It is definitely illegal for them to actively collaborate with the government to do it (as you identified above). Also, they claim to be platforms, not publishers.  This is an important distinction, one they've long fought to maintain because of legal technicalities.  

People are definitely going to get sued over this stuff.  I hope some people go to jail.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 17, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> Absolutism of any time usually ends badly.  Zealots for anything tend to be bad for the rest of us.  I'm personally all about reasonable restrictions, including for the Second Amendment.  I think I just disagree with the Left on what "reasonable" is on most things.
> 
> Of course you care less about the suppression of Biden stories or conservatives. You're a leftist, and these issues don't immediately affect you negatively. I don't mean that as a personal attack; most of us care significantly less about things that don't immediately affect us, or that support our politics or other things we care about. I know that's true about myself. But these are big issues, and if they're not addressed now, eventually all of us will be negatively affected. It reminds me of the old "first they came..." poem. I'm being suppressed today.  It could be you tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I understand your point here. 

There definitely needs to be a solution to the power that these companies hold and use to influence the public. 

My first concern with this story is that arms of the government are getting much more comfortable violating Constitutional rights and exercising authoritarian type power.

I think that actual Fed LEO agencies doing this is more of a priority that needs address in congress first, not that the other stuff is meaningless.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 17, 2022)

I have no tolerance for the whinging from anyone on this one. When conservatives tried to ‘build their own’, AWS nuked Parler. Now that the playing field is even getting closer to level, there’s all this clutching of pearls? Really? Grow up. It’s so transparently not about freedom of speech.

Conservatives have been discriminated against _with the help of federal law enforcement. The overwhelming majority of all media is of a liberal bent, no matter what silly semantic games you want to play or what studies (funded by the liberal media) you wanna cite. _

And *now* there’s real tears about Elon doing… what? Running his company? Kicking off journalists that doxxed his kid that lead to a real attack? Enforcing the terms of service? Being transparent and saying exactly what he’s doing? Stopping child porn?

It was all well and good before. The public square was perfectly ok and private businesses get to do what private businesses want as long as it was banning Trump and people that said the Vid was made in a lab (it was). Jack lied on record and hid behind USC 230. And know we know it.

So I’ll pass on the outrage. I’m here for the chaos.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2022)

Cookie_ said:


> Do I think it's ironic that "free speech absolutist" Elon Musk is banning journalists and accounts that hurt is feelings?
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ...


Did they hurt his feelings or share his location data in real time? hmmm. Also, most of those who got suspended are some of the most scummy people on earth.  But hey...whatever.

Twitter didn't ban the Hunter Biden stuff independently, that's the whole point of all this.  They did so in concert with a single political party and mechanisms of government to aid in subversion of an election.  The FBI promoted the dossier bullshit, not a single person went to prison or lost their pension.  They actively acted in the lead up to the last election.  But hey, because it doesn't fit your world view or because the guy who is ruining your country, whom you may have voted for (because I know you didn't vote Trump) is the one who won it's all ok? 

C'mon man. 

ETA: For want of a nail. . .

ETA 2: Comey in Prison 2024


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 18, 2022)

amlove21 said:


> ....Conservatives have been discriminated against _with the help of federal law enforcement. The overwhelming majority of all media is of a liberal bent, no matter what silly semantic games you want to play or what studies (funded by the liberal media) you wanna cite...._


This is the crux of the argument. We all know we all know that each of us has our own viewpoints based on life experience, knowledge, stupidity whatever, but when there is a concerted effort by roughly 1/2 to character assassinate the other half, we have quite a problem. 

I posted that Fox makes a killing because they are the only major conservative leaning network, and the liberals own the other 4 (NBC, CBS, ABC, CNN) etc. Reddit, FB etc tried to play the ratings game as if Fox's higher ratings meant it made up for it. All together, over half the consumed media in the is country is liberal slanted. You'd have to be lying to yourself to want proof of that.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 3, 2023)

amlove21 said:


> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes
> 
> 
> National Archives To Release Hundreds Of Emails On Hunter Biden Unless White House Intervenes | The Daily Wire
> ...


Color me shocked. 

DOJ withholding hundreds of documents on Hunter Biden, lawyer claims


----------

